# Are these safe for my T?



## AnonymousFish (Mar 1, 2020)

As the title states are these safe to put in a tarantula enclosure? Picked them up today.



AnonymousFish said:


> As the title states are these safe to put in a tarantula enclosure? Picked them up today.


Just a note I absolutely have not put them in yet. I want to make sure they won’t harm her


----------



## Jess S (Mar 1, 2020)

Not sure about the plants but the lawnsoil would be a no, I'm afraid to say, as it has added fertiliser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AnonymousFish (Mar 1, 2020)

Jess S said:


> Not sure about the plants but the lawnsoil would be a no, I'm afraid to say, as it has added fertiliser.


I’ll return it and look for a better brand. Any brand or product recommendations appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Mar 1, 2020)

AnonymousFish said:


> I’ll return it and look for a better brand. Any brand or product recommendations appreciated


Unfortunately, I'm in the UK so can't recommend anything local to you. Someone else can chime in.

Personally, I use coco fibre but any topsoil or peat moss soil that doesnt have any added ingredients listed on the packet, such as additives or fertilisers, should be ok.


----------



## chanda (Mar 1, 2020)

Live plants in tarantula enclosures are challenging, at best. You did not specify what kind of tarantula you have, but that will make a big difference.

Many tarantulas like to dig, so if your tarantula is one of those, it may uproot and kill your plants.

The plants may also require a lot more water than the tarantula, which could result in a wet, stuffy enclosure with too-wet substrate, which will stress your tarantula, will not be good for its health, and may promote mold, mites, fungus gnats, and other pests. If the tarantula is from an arid region, it may not tolerate wet substrate or high humidity.

Finally, with store-bought plants, there is always the risk that the grower might have treated them with insecticides to keep them pretty for the customers. If you want the look of plants in a tarantula enclosure, fake plants are usually a better choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dorifto (Mar 1, 2020)

AnonymousFish said:


> I’ll return it and look for a better brand. Any brand or product recommendations appreciated


Look for any unfertilized top soil and of course without any kind of pesicides, as I told you.

About the plants, you need to choose te right ones for the T. albopilosum, not dry, but neither too water demanding species. The Chamaedorea looks fine to me, as I told you is very easy to keep. Look for middle water demanding plants at your garden shop, they will help you better than us.

About the substrate, you can ask them for a clay based substrate, for create a burrow, and then adding a extra layer of top soil for the plants etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaw6053 (Mar 1, 2020)

AnonymousFish said:


> I’ll return it and look for a better brand. Any brand or product recommendations appreciated


Here are some brands others have gave me the OK on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Mar 2, 2020)

AnonymousFish said:


> As the title states are these safe to put in a tarantula enclosure? Picked them up today.


I'm just wondering in what type of enclosure you would want to put this plant. Seems way too big.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 2, 2020)

Literally the cheapest topsoil you can find (cheaper = less chance of additives).

I'm in the UK so I can't recommend brands but I think @cold blood uses Earthgro topsoil (comes in a white/brown bag)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swagg (Mar 2, 2020)

If you have an ACE hardware in your state they sell cheap no additive top soil. Its like 2$ per yard I think. really cheap.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Mar 22, 2020)

Thekla said:


> I'm just wondering in what type of enclosure you would want to put this plant. Seems way too big.


currently she is in a 10 gal (i think 10 gal, might be less) tank with a specially made lid for the T. Its filled up halfway with substrate so there is less risk of injury, and well, my T isnt a wall climber so im not too worried.



Swagg said:


> If you have an ACE hardware in your state they sell cheap no additive top soil. Its like 2$ per yard I think. really cheap.


ah thank you! perfect! i do have one near me.


----------



## Thekla (Mar 24, 2020)

AnonymousFish said:


> currently she is in a 10 gal (i think 10 gal, might be less) tank with a specially made lid for the T. Its filled up halfway with substrate so there is less risk of injury, and well, my T isnt a wall climber so im not too worried.


Could you post a picture of the enclosure? I still believe the plant is too big, and if it were to fit the distance between the substrate and the top would be too big.

Also, you just don't know whether your T climbs or not, or do you watch it 24/7?  IME every T climbs at some point or another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

